# Looking for a game in Western Washington



## Bigkilla (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking to do some roleplaying and looking for a group in Western Washington (Bellingham/Burlington/Mt.Vernon) or possible down south Seattle ways. I live in Oak Harbor but I am willing to travel some to find a good group. Games i'm interested in are *Pathfinder* DnD any edition but have never played and do not intend to buy any 4th ed. books but will give it a shot, *Warhammer fantasy roleplay 2nd or 3rd ed*, *Rifts or any palladium games* or just a bout any decent RPG as long as its a good group that is interested in doing things other than rollling the dice.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 5, 2010)

You're living in the heartland of Paizo-Country. Go to a local game store and talk to the merchants. They might have a notice board up for just this sort of thing.

You might have more luck on the Paizo message boards, including the Pathfinder Society here.

And, be sure to use the brand new "Gamers Seeking Gamers" function here at ENWorld.


----------



## Bigkilla (Aug 11, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> You're living in the heartland of Paizo-Country. Go to a local game store and talk to the merchants. They might have a notice board up for just this sort of thing.
> 
> You might have more luck on the Paizo message boards, including the Pathfinder Society here.
> 
> And, be sure to use the brand new "Gamers Seeking Gamers" function here at ENWorld.




I am near the heart land of Paizo country yes but it is still a 2 or more hour drive away. No luck on th Paizo message boards except for my online D20pro game which is cool. And there are no really good game stores closer than a hour or so from me. The only group I have found locally doesn't really fit my playstye or play preference.

Just checking to see if anyone In my general area is looking for players or groups before I expand the search radius.


----------



## Jack Simth (Aug 11, 2010)

Mt. Vernon, WA is about 110 miles from me, sorry.


----------



## Bigkilla (Aug 12, 2010)

Jack Simth said:


> Mt. Vernon, WA is about 110 miles from me, sorry.




Yeah thats the problem, it is a good haul either direction if I'm going or someone is coming this way. I have no issue going down south 2 or 3 times a month or possibly even 4 times a month if the games are something that would fit my play style, not all roll playing with some decent roleplaying mixed in and games were consistent with players showing up and playing rather than sitting around and BSin about what was on TV the night before.


----------

